# IFSE - Italian Food Style Education



## minero deminas (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm thinking about going to IFSE - Italian Food Style Education to study the Profession Chef Program. The school is located in Turin Italy.

I'm wondering if somebody here has gone there, or if somebody knows this institute. 

Any remark about this school would be very helpful.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## birdie (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey There, 

I know you posted a few months ago but I'm wondering if you have gotten any feedback or if you have started classes at IFSE yet?

I'm enrolled to start this Fall, but would love to get some more feedback in addition to what I've read on the site. It has been difficult to find detailed information about IFSE and being an American student in Turin...

If you have any info or advice I'd be extremely appreciative! I'm happy to swap any info back and forth as I come across more as well 

Thanks!

b


----------

